# Tortillas With Queso Blanco



## Katherine (Apr 23, 2002)

5 cups all-purpose flour 
2 tablespoons shortening 
2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 1/2 cups boiling water 1 pkg. yeast disolve in water


 Directions     
1 Mix together the flour, baking powder, and salt in large bowl. Cut in shortening to resemble cornmeal. Add water slowly, mixing with your hands to make a soft dough. You may not need all the water. 
2 Knead a few minutes on floured surface until smooth and elastic. Lubricate top with oil, put back in bowl and let rest, covered for 10 minutes. 
3 Divide into small balls the size of golf balls and procceed to roll out into size and thickness you prefer. 
4 Cook on top of stove over medium heat using a cast iron grill or heavy skillet until top is slightly bubbly then turning on opposite side for a minute or two. 
5 Keep stacked and warm inside a clean dish towel. 


  1 cup    cheese (Monterey Jack, Asadero or Chihuahua)shredded fine 
  4 oz.    green chiles 
  1/4 cup  Half & Half 
  2 tablespoon  onion, chopped fine 
  2 teaspoons ground cumin 
  1/2 teaspoon salt 
  1   serrano pepper, chopped fine (optional) 
  1 tablespoon  fresh cilantro, chopped fine (optional) 

DIRECTIONS: 
Put all ingredients in a double boiler and heat on medium. Cook until  melted and well blended, stirring occasionally. Serve with fresh  tostadas or hot flour tortillas.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 23, 2002)

Are you telling me that I am going to make my own tortillas!?!?!?!?  Well, I'll give it a shot!!  I did make my own hamburger buns and they were really good - I loved the yeast flavor in them.

Question - Can I store them in ziplock bags or should I wrap in plastic wrap?  If I make them earlier in the day what's the best way to keep them until that night?

I'm just full of questions !! 

(I hope you don't mind but I just made the bottom directions easier to read by starting a new paragraph - that's why it says it is edited by me)


----------



## Katherine (Apr 23, 2002)

*Tortillas*

when i make my own tortillas what i do not use .i saran wrap and put dough in frig.. and set out later till dough feels ready to roll.. but when iam lazy  i buy already tortilla mix. WHITE WINGS.
But i add the yeast to the mix. the tortillas are always soft. so i roll all the flour  recipe. and cook . what i have left over i put in zip bag and tortillas stay fresh.
mis the yeast in warm water .


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks Kat.  I'll let you know when I make them and how they turn out.  You may need to stay seated at your computer so I can ask you questions!!! LOL


----------

